# Dried Beef  (Cured & Smoked)



## Bearcarver (Feb 20, 2014)

*Dried Beef *(cured & smoked)


I got a Hot Tip about Eye Rounds being on sale for $1.99. That's the first time I saw it that cheap since more than 4 years ago!!!

The first time I used Eye Rounds for Dried Beef, I injected cure because they were over 3" thick:
Link:
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/93718/smoked-dried-beef-with-lots-of-qview

This time I decided to slice them all in half instead of injecting (See Below):



*Day #1 (Prep & Cure):*
Trim all the exterior fat off the Eye Rounds.
Since the Eye Rounds were well over 3" thick, I decided to slice them in half to make the pieces each under 2" thick.
This way I won't have to inject the over 3" thick pieces, and it will be easier for the cure to get to the center.
Rinse well, dry, and weigh each piece.
Weigh the proper amounts of TQ for each piece (1/2 ounce per pound of whole meat).
Rub the TQ and one or two tsp of Brown Sugar per pound on each piece of meat to be cured.
Put each piece in a Ziplock, and put any cure that falls off before it gets into the bag, in the bag with the piece it belongs with.
This way the proper "weighed" amount of cure stays with each piece.
Squeeze excess air out of bags, and zip them up.

*Tip:*  Fold Ziplock bags back at the opening, like a pants cuff, until you're ready to close. You young guys can ask your parents what a pants cuff is.
This way you don't get any cure or sugar in the zipper, which will ruin the seal of the zipper.
Put bags in Fridge for proper amount of time.
The thickest piece I had to cure was less than 2" thick, so I made the number of days to be 9 days, however due to frequent snow storms, these pieces stayed in cure for 11 days.
*Note: I Never cure for less than 8 days.*
Also flip the bags over every day that it is in cure, for best cure penetration.

*Day #12 (Getting Ready to Smoke)*
Drain juices from bags, remove meat, and soak in cold water (20 minutes) to remove surface salt.
Cut thickest piece in half to check if cure got to center. (Should be pink in center)
Take a couple small slices from an end of a small piece, and fry it to test flavor.
Fry test was perfect, so I rinsed, dried, and put the pieces on two smoker racks.
*Note:*  You don't have to perform a Fry-Test to check for salt, but you don't have to look both ways before crossing the street either.
I put the thinner pieces on one rack, and the thicker pieces on another.
I also sprinkled CBP, Garlic Powder, and Onion Powder on the pieces.
Then into my Meat Fridge to begin forming the pellicle.

Due to bad weather---Couple feet of snow----Meat stayed in fridge a couple extra days.

*Day #16 (Smoking Day!!):*
7:00AM-------------Pre-heat MES to 160*.
7:30-----------------Put meat in smoker (Thicker on 2nd position---Thinner on top position). The second position in my smoker is a bit hotter than the top.
8:00-----------------Put in well lit AMNS, filled with Hickory Dust. Cut heat back to 140*
10:00----------------Meat at 102* IT.
12:00----------------Meat at 120* IT. Bump heat up to 160*.
2:00-----------------Meat at 135* IT.
4:00-----------------Meat at 143* IT. Bump heat up to 180*.
6:00-----------------Meat at 148* IT.
7:00-----------------Meat at 152* IT. Bump heat up to 190*.
8:00-----------------Meat at 158* IT. Check with Thermapen---Pieces ranged from 153* IT to 164* IT.
8:15------------------Remove All pieces, place in large bowl, and put in Fridge (uncovered) for a couple days.

*Day #19 (Slicing & Packaging):*
Slice all ends & side edges at 3/16" thick, and give to my Son. He says it's the best Beef Jerky there is.
Slice all the rest paper thin, vacuum pack & freeze.

*Results: *This stuff is Awesome. I left it a little moist because my favorite thing to do with it is cold sandwiches. All I do is coat 2 slices of fresh white or Italian bread with Miracle Whip (Mayo if you prefer more bland). Then put a couple layers of thin sliced Dried Beef on one side. Then a slice or two of American Cheese, and close it up. I used to eat two Sammies a day like that for months!!!

If you like it drier, just cut the heat back to 160*, and keep it in as long as you want. The longer you keep it in, the drier it will get.


That's All Folks,

Bear


Four Nice Eye Rounds, about 3 pounds each:








Pieces & proper amounts of TQ weighed & ready to rub:







20 minute soak to eliminate surface salt:







Checking Cure to Center.
That Bright Red/Pink in the center shows that the cure got all the way to the center:







Test Fry a few slices:







Time to taste---MMMMmmmmmm:







Ready for seasoning & into fridge to start pellicle:







Lighting my AMNS:







Into the Smoker:







Fresh out of Smoker:







Ready to slice:







All sliced up. Two big bowls of thin sliced Dried Beef, and two bowls of Ends:







Close-up of big bowl of goodness!!







All vacuum packed, plus a couple zip locks for immediate consumption:


----------



## pc farmer (Feb 20, 2014)

DSCN0480.jpg



__ pc farmer
__ Feb 20, 2014






Looks great as usual Bear.

I like how you protect your meat.


----------



## bad santa (Feb 20, 2014)

c farmer said:


> DSCN0480.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X's 2...lol. Looks like you got another great batch of dried beef for a lil while. I was very happy with the results I had when I followed your recipe before on the dried beef. Thank's for sharing them Bear.


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 20, 2014)

c farmer said:


> Looks great as usual Bear.
> 
> I like how you protect your meat.


Thank You CF !!!

The squirrel population dropped by 3 that morning.

My battery operated bird feeder isn't working right. Had to result to "other" method.

Bear


----------



## so ms smoker (Feb 20, 2014)

Awesome looking dried beef! It is great stuff! Can we look forward to smoked squirrel in tomorrow's post?

  Mike


----------



## shtrdave (Feb 20, 2014)

Good looking and nice detail as always Sir. I have not made any of this in a long time, and what a deal on the meat.

Is that a Mod 89 you are dispatching squirrels with. A guy in one of the pistol leagues I used to shoot in had one. Very nice piece.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 20, 2014)

Bear, once again, great post! Looks tasty and another great tutorial!


----------



## disco (Feb 20, 2014)

Kudos to a smoking master!

Disco


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 21, 2014)

Bad Santa said:


> X's 2...lol. Looks like you got another great batch of dried beef for a lil while. I was very happy with the results I had when I followed your recipe before on the dried beef. Thank's for sharing them Bear.


Thank You Santa!!!

Glad you liked it !!

Bear


So MS Smoker said:


> Awesome looking dried beef! It is great stuff! Can we look forward to smoked squirrel in tomorrow's post?
> 
> Mike


Thank You Much!!!

LOL---Too much work for such a small amount of squirrel meat. The Crows get rid of them in a short time.

I wouldn't shoot them, but they chew up my $150 Bird Feeder!!!

Bear


----------



## seenred (Feb 21, 2014)

c farmer said:


> DSCN0480.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...









   Exactly what I was gonna say!  The qview looks great as always, Bear!

Red


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 21, 2014)

shtrdave said:


> Good looking and nice detail as always Sir. I have not made any of this in a long time, and what a deal on the meat.
> 
> Is that a Mod 89 you are dispatching squirrels with. A guy in one of the pistol leagues I used to shoot in had one. Very nice piece.


Thanks Dave!!

I couldn't believe the price!!  $1 less than anything I've seen in 4 years.

Yes Mod 89, with Gilmore Red Leader.

Bear


dirtsailor2003 said:


> Bear, once again, great post! Looks tasty and another great tutorial!


Thank You Case!!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 21, 2014)

Disco said:


> Kudos to a smoking master!
> 
> Disco


Thank You Disco!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## shtrdave (Feb 21, 2014)

The Gilmore is a nice sight, I have one on one of my 1911's most of my competition pistols are wearing Ultra Dot Match Dots.


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 22, 2014)

SeenRed said:


> Exactly what I was gonna say!  The qview looks great as always, Bear!
> 
> Red


Thanks Red !!

Never know when someone might break into my house & try to kidnap my Dried Beef !!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 22, 2014)

shtrdave said:


> The Gilmore is a nice sight, I have one on one of my 1911's most of my competition pistols are wearing Ultra Dot Match Dots.


Actually that one is my Son's. He loaned it to me because it's easy to stick out the window, and it is unbelievably accurate!!

Bear


----------



## philinnm (Jun 25, 2014)

HI Bear,

You said "I also sprinkled CBP, Garlic Powder, and Onion Powder on the pieces.".... what is CBP?

Thanks!
Phil


----------



## gclark (Jun 25, 2014)

I believe that is Cracked Black Pepper.


----------



## philinnm (Jul 10, 2014)

yo Bear, hope you're out there.... I've got mt rounds drying in the frig, getting ready to smoke tomorrow. I've also got some elk backstrap that they butterflied to 1/2 inch thick that I've cured for 3 days. Question is, at what point / temp should I add them to the smoker along with the rounds?

Thanks!
Phil


----------



## philinnm (Jul 10, 2014)

gclark said:


> I believe that is Cracked Black Pepper.


Thanks!


----------



## mark66 (Jul 22, 2014)

Need little help Please!

I am trying to do this beef and here is what I have;  #1 instacure  Kosher salt 5lb eye of round. I would like to do dry cure instead of wet. I been reading, and the more I read the more confused I get. Yes I do have Masterbuilt smoker Propane and electric.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 22, 2014)

PhilinNM said:


> yo Bear, hope you're out there.... I've got mt rounds drying in the frig, getting ready to smoke tomorrow. I've also got some elk backstrap that they butterflied to 1/2 inch thick that I've cured for 3 days. Question is, at what point / temp should I add them to the smoker along with the rounds?
> 
> Thanks!
> Phil


Sorry I didn't get this, but I think I got you on PM.

Bear


Mark66 said:


> Need little help Please!
> 
> I am trying to do this beef and here is what I have;  #1 instacure  Kosher salt 5lb eye of round. I would like to do dry cure instead of wet. I been reading, and the more I read the more confused I get. Yes I do have Masterbuilt smoker Propane and electric.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


I don't do Cure #1, but if you want to use Instacure for Dry Cure, you have to find out how much to use & what to mix with it before rubbing it on, because the amount is so minimal by itself that it's hard to spread over the amount of meat it's supposed to cure. If you find that out, you can do everything else just like I did on this Smoke, or you could get some Tender Quick & follow the whole thing exactly.

Bear


----------



## sb59 (Jul 22, 2014)

I agree with Bear on this. I think if you must do the cure #1 " Instacure " it would be far easier to just whip up a gallon of Pop's brine and go from there.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 23, 2014)

SB59 said:


> I agree with Bear on this. I think if you must do the cure #1 " Instacure " it would be far easier to just whip up a gallon of Pop's brine and go from there.


Exactly!!

Bear


----------



## fagesbp (Mar 10, 2015)

This looks awesome. Definitely will be trying this when I find a deal on some lean beef.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 10, 2015)

fagesbp said:


> This looks awesome. Definitely will be trying this when I find a deal on some lean beef.


Thank You!!

That's Great !!!

The best Beef for this is Eye Round, Bottom Round, and Top Round. 

Trim off all fat. This is the only thing I ever trim all the fat off. Fat is no good in Dried Beef.

I have another Step by Step using Bottom Round.

I also have one using Venison Hind Quarters, and one using Venison Backstrap, which is every bit as good as Beef Dried Beef.

Bear


----------



## twoalpha (Aug 7, 2015)

Bear

Here is a link to my post; Smoked dried beef. It tunred out Great, following you Step By Step's     
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/232609/smoked-dried-beef-on-the-mes#post_1446303

Thanks

Larry


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 7, 2015)

twoalpha said:


> Bear
> 
> Here is a link to my post; Smoked dried beef. It tunred out Great, following you Step By Step's
> 
> ...


Just got back from there---Great Job!!!

Great Stuff !!

Thanks for the Point too!!

Bear


----------



## rob sicc (Aug 12, 2015)

> Ready to slice:
> http://s836.photobucket.com/user/Bearcarver_2009/media/DSCN0523.jpg.html
> 
> 
> ...


Bear, I know I'm late to the party )as usual) but at least I'm using the search engine rather than created 100 redundant threads!  LOL  

I loved your Sammie recipe.  i was thinking a BLT too.  Either way it looks great.

Would you mind telling me what model slicer you have there and if you recommend it?  I have an old Krug that a friend gave me that I believe I have beaten within an each of it's life and it may be time to replace.  I don't want to spend a few thousand on a slicer right now.  Yours looks pretty sturdy.  What's your opinion?


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 12, 2015)

Rob Sicc said:


> Bear, I know I'm late to the party )as usual) but at least I'm using the search engine rather than created 100 redundant threads!  LOL
> 
> I loved your Sammie recipe.  i was thinking a BLT too.  Either way it looks great.
> 
> Would you mind telling me what model slicer you have there and if you recommend it?  I have an old Krug that a friend gave me that I believe I have beaten within an each of it's life and it may be time to replace.  I don't want to spend a few thousand on a slicer right now.  Yours looks pretty sturdy.  What's your opinion?


Thanks Rob!!

My slicer is actually my Son's, but it's one of the things we share from my end of the driveway to his end.

It is a Chef's Choice International #645.

It's a smaller blade than some, but I love it. It's built real well in my opinion.

Bear


----------



## rob sicc (Aug 13, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> Thanks Rob!!
> 
> My slicer is actually my Son's, but it's one of the things we share from my end of the driveway to his end.
> 
> ...


Thanks for getting back to me Bear though I never doubted you would. 

I was looking at the Chef's Choice International #615.  This one looks like a major step up.  For as much as I will be using it, it might be a good idea to wait till I have the extra money so I can buy the model you are showing here.

Chef's choice seems to have a good line of product.

Thanks again for your reply.


----------



## mneeley490 (Aug 29, 2015)

Will be trying your recipe tomorrow, Bear. Really looking forward to it. It was too windy to smoke today. Heavy rain this morning, and wind gusts at 40 mph. Even some power outages in the neighborhood. That isn't good when I'm using a MES30.


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 30, 2015)

mneeley490 said:


> Will be trying your recipe tomorrow, Bear. Really looking forward to it. It was too windy to smoke today. Heavy rain this morning, and wind gusts at 40 mph. Even some power outages in the neighborhood. That isn't good when I'm using a MES30.


Sounds Great !!

Yup----That wasn't a good day for Smoking with a Watt-Burner.

Bear


----------

